# Photo Mosaic



## Blake Bowden (Mar 20, 2009)

I used all 1000+ photos of my eldest son and created this photo mosaic. Turned out pretty cool!

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/xtra/Untitled.jpg

I'd love to create one using a photo of every Lodge in Texas.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 20, 2009)

That would be pretty cool. How did you do it? Is there a program that can work it out for you, or did you spend hours piecing it together? Nice work, either way.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 20, 2009)

That is cool Blake, I like it, can you tell me how to get the program to make one?


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow...that is cool. and a one of all the texas lodges creating a S&C would be awesome!


----------



## david918 (Mar 20, 2009)

Neat


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 20, 2009)

nick1368 said:


> wow...that is cool. and a one of all the texas lodges creating a S&C would be awesome!



Agreed


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 20, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> That is cool Blake, I like it, can you tell me how to get the program to make one?




I have a program on my mac that does it, but here's one for the pc: http://www.andreaplanet.com/andreamosaic/


----------



## Robert Marshall (Mar 20, 2009)

This is very cool. I used that Andrea to do a quick one with 60 images I already had for a Masonic slideshow to make a S&C. Very easy to use.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks Blake...


----------



## owls84 (Mar 23, 2009)

Blake, I officially demise you and your technological talents. Nice work I like the mosaic.


----------



## RJS (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks amazing!  Nice job!


----------

